# 2290 case to run the round baler



## Yellowchevelle (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm thinking about purchasing a 2290 for a little larger tractor to run my round baler. I currently run my 970 on my round baler and really like it most of the time. I have ran into a couple of times where the 970 was just a touch small. I think the 2290 cab will be a lot quieter than the 970. What are some things I should look at when I go check out the 2290. What would be a fair price for it? It has 78xx hrs on it and I would say it is in average condition for its age. Thanks Matt


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

90 series cab is definitely nicer. One of the quietest cabs of its time. Personally, I hate the Case transmission on a round baler but if you're satisfied with it in the 970, it shouldn't be an issue in the 2290.

I just sold a clean 2090 with a fresh motor (and only 4400 hrs total) for 8k and was happy to get that, but it only had the 8 speed synchro. Nice tractor with good A/C. Power shift is more valuable for good reason, but at 7800 hours I'd hope that it has already been worked on once or at least the sale price gives you some room to spend $2000 on it if you have to.


----------



## Yellowchevelle (Nov 9, 2015)

A friends dad owns this tractor and I think I can get it bought right. I like the case powershift on the 970 much better than the standard shift cab less 4010 Deere that I started baling with a couple of years ago. But the case powershift is a far cry from the 4055 powershift that I grew up on and learned to bale with. I would like to buy a deer powershift but they are completely out of my price range


----------

